

Back to the future of automobiles - ben_pr
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/back-to-the-future-of-automobiles-2015-04-25

======
ben_pr
Timeless Lesson learned: The Dymaxion story cautions against falling in love
with your own engineering, no matter how smart you are.

